# G2 (Airwire) receiver dimensions?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the basic dimensions of a CVP Airwire G2 receiver board? Length, width, and maybe height?


I'd like to know if I'll have to split it or not to fit in a potential conversion I'm thinking of. 

I looked for this info everywhere online and found nothing. Nothing in the archives here either.

You would think CVP would give the dimensions so you can plan an installation.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Matt,
Here is the info on the QSI G-Wire receiver. It is functionally compatible ... I'm not sure if it's the same physical size.

Quantum GWire™ Receiver 

Compatible with CVP Products AirWire™* wireless DC/DCC throttles.
Size: 2.25"L x 0.9"W x 0.56"H
List: $134.95.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, it's 4 3/8 long x 1 5/8 wide x 5/8 high


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.

I easily could have measured one of our G2 boards...that is when I was in Colorado. I'm back in California now and of course this is when I need measurements










Should have mentioned what I'm looking to convert to battery power. It's our mine train of Bachmann side dump cars pulled by an Accucraft Whitcomb #1. 


Cleaning track just for this train is getting to be a pain. And inside the mine is a real nightmare to clean. The little Whitcomb isn't the best on track power anyway.


I'm thinking of hiding the battery/rc/sound components in the various mine cars, depending on how much I can cram into each. I'll then hide these components under a removable piece of plastic with ore glued onto it. I'll use Miniatronics mini connectors between the cars and loco. Sort of like MU hoses


----------

